# Pigeon Doxycycline dosage



## durba ghosh (Apr 12, 2020)

EMERGENCY! My pigeon is suffering from respiratory infection. Her situation is not good. Her weight is about 300 grams. How much doxycycline should I give her? Please reply fast.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, a few months ago I used doxycycline for one of my pigeons, the vet gave me doxycycline tablets 20 mg for dogs and cats. I had to give a tablet once a day (in my case for 10 days but it was for a different problem). 

Here you can read about dosage:

http://www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html

"Doxycycline : Another tetracycline - listed separately because birds eliminate it more slowly, allowing for less frequent administration and lower dosages.

Dose : 10-50 mg per pigeon per day – 500 -1000 mg per 4 liters of water. Excellent antibiotic.

NOTE: When using tetracyclines, remove calcium sources such as grit, oyster shell, mineral, etc., since the calcium ties up the drug and makes it unavailable".


----------

